# Conversor de fuente simple a partida



## viktor_284 (Sep 22, 2008)

hola amigos del foro encontre este circuito es muy útil cuando se requiere alimentar a un circuito con tensiones simétricas y se dispone sólo de una fuente con una polaridad.
aca les dejo el link
http://comunidad.ciudad.com.ar/internacional/aruba/megat/fuente6.htm


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 22, 2008)

yo diseñe un divisor de voltaje para cualquier voltaje solo con 5 componentes.

sin mencionar que de 24 volts obtengo casi 35+35, es algo que parece imposible, pero yo estoy desarrollando este proyecto ya que seria muy util en un automovil o similar.

cuando lo tenga listo y patentado lo posteo.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 22, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> yo diseñe un divisor de voltaje para cualquier voltaje solo con 5 componentes.
> 
> sin mencionar que de 24 volts obtengo casi 35+35, es algo que parece imposible, pero yo estoy desarrollando este proyecto ya que seria muy util en un automovil o similar.
> 
> cuando lo tenga listo y patentado lo posteo.



Si? postealo asi lo creo


----------



## roloel ralo (Dic 2, 2008)

¿Alguien se ocupó de probar este circuito?
Sin lugar a dudas ... ¡¡¡NO!
Si funciona yo soy Cristobal Colón.
El que lo dibujó debería resolver más circuitos como el de la registración.
Saludos a la comunidad. Soy nuevo en ella.


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 2, 2008)

Yo creo que es mas facil y economico y probable de funcionar este circuito
Apartir del cual como se daran cuenta se pueden obtener tensiones simetricas a partir de una sola corriente en el transformador..

Un saludin!


----------



## roloel ralo (Dic 2, 2008)

Mi comentario se refiere al error que tiene el circuito publicado en la página linkeada:
Las entradas del amplificador operacional estan invertidas. La realimentación debe ser negativa para que ese circuito funcione. si se lo arma de la manera que está dibujado no funciona porque la realimentación es positiva ya que la etapa de salida a transistores es no inversora.

Saludos


----------



## nicoeleich (Dic 27, 2008)

hola a todos...

tengo dos dudas..si conecto al reves las entradas del amplificador funcionara realmente o hay otro error?
y lo otro, el voltaje +V/2 y -V/2 son con respecto a que? al punto medio que forman los transistores?
gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2008)

nicoeleich dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos...


Bienvenido al foro



> tengo dos dudas..si conecto al reves las entradas del amplificador funcionara realmente o hay otro error?


¿ Que entradas ? de ¿ Que amplificador ?



> y lo otro, el voltaje +V/2 y -V/2 son con respecto a que? al punto medio que forman los transistores?
> gracias...


Si, ese punto pasa a ser GND


----------



## nicoeleich (Ene 4, 2009)

cuando hablaba del "amplificador" me refería al amplificador operacional del circuito del link, roloel ralo menciona que las entradas del operacional estan conectadas al reves...y me pregunto si será ese el unico error... de todas maneras instalaré workbench para simularlo ya que formatee el pc hace poco....
gracias..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2009)

nicoeleich dijo:
			
		

> cuando hablaba del "amplificador" me refería al amplificador operacional del circuito del link, ........


Si te refieres a este link, en efecto las entradas del amplificador operacional están al revés, invertida la entrada (+) con la (-)
http://comunidad.ciudad.com.ar/internacional/aruba/megat/fuente6.htm


----------



## nicoeleich (Ene 5, 2009)

gracias fogonazo...hoy lo simulare en workbench... también ando buscando al igual que varios un filtro pasa bajas para conjugarlo con un tda1562 (fuente simple) y mover un sub woofer de auto asi que la fuente dual me viene perfecto...
saludos a todos y feliz 2009


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2009)

nicoeleich dijo:
			
		

> gracias fogonazo...hoy lo simulare en workbench... también ando buscando al igual que varios un filtro pasa bajas ...........


Esta es la parte "Filtro", la salida de este la mandas a tu integrado de potencia, tiene una frecuencia de corte de unos 100 Hz y ya trae incluida una fuente virtual partida, el integrado lo puedes reemplazar por un TL072 (Mas fácil de conseguir y mas económico)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/127716/


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 5, 2009)

Hola amigos volvi al hilo.

con respecto al sistema que diseñe, no lo posteo aun porque primero quiero probarlo muchas veces, con voltajes diversos y distintas frecuencias de oscilación.

ademas si funciona correctamente debo patentarlo antes de regalarlo.

saludos.


----------



## viktor_284 (Ene 5, 2009)

dj draco patentarlo sale muy caro, vos averiguaste? toda la vida tenes que pagar la patente y despues para saver quien te esta copiando nunca te enteras hasta que venda miles de copias, fijate las marcas de ropa calzados todos comprar trucho y nadie dice nada.


----------



## nicoeleich (Ene 5, 2009)

Mostro ! 
gracias compadre fogonazo, el circuito esta re bueno... tengo dos dudas y perdon por la ignorancia pero la alimentacion V+ del operacional 1 y el V- del operacional 2 van conectadas a +12 y 0 ? o van al aire?
lo otro, que modificación podría hacer para tener frecuencia de corte ajustable?
eso, gracias por el tiempo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2009)

nicoeleich dijo:
			
		

> ..... tengo dos dudas y perdon por la ignorancia pero la alimentacion V+ del operacional 1 y el V- del operacional 2 van conectadas a +12 y 0 ? o van al aire?.....


Es un operacional doble, cuando alimentas 1 también se alimenta el otro. Solo aparecen asi en el dibujo

Solo tiene 8 patas en total.
2 Entradas de señal (+) Patas 3 y 5
2 Entradas de señal (-) Patas 2 y 6
2 Salidas patas 1 y 7
Una entrada de alimentación (+) pata 8
Una entrada de alimentación (-) pata 4


----------



## nicoeleich (Ene 6, 2009)

me disculpo...claro que es doble...hasta habia ocupado ese operacional alguna vez para hacer un phaser de guitarra pero ni me acordaba...
acabo de armar el circuito con dos operacionales simples de mala muerte que encuentro aca en mi ciudad...la verdad no me lo esperaba por la calidad y caracteristicas de los operacionales pero suena muy bien, aunque de todas maneras cuando pueda conseguir otros los cambio...
gracias por el circuito... ahora me pongo a trabajar en el tda1562...
gracias...hasta la proxima...
aaa, casi se me olvida: que modificacion le puedo hacer para tener la frecuencia de corte variable...insertar algun potenciometro en algun lado?
ahora si me despido...chauuu y gracias por el tiempo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2009)

nicoeleich dijo:
			
		

> .....aaa, casi se me olvida: que modificacion le puedo hacer para tener la frecuencia de corte variable...insertar algun potenciometro en algun lado?...


NO es lo ideal, pero puedes reemplazar R6 y R7 por un potenciómetro doble de 25KΩ con una resistencia en serie de 4700 Ω por cada rama esto te dará algo de cambio de frecuencia de corte.
Si quieres hacer las cosas "bien", reemplaza C6 por varios capacitores en paralelo y los vas combinando con un conmutador rotativo.
Mayor capacidad, menor frecuencia de corte y viceversa


----------



## nicoeleich (Ene 6, 2009)

mmm, gracias compadre excelente idea lo del selector rotatorio...ahora, tu respuesta me abre otra pregunta...me imagino que la frecuencia de corte estara dada por algo asi como 1/(2*pi*R*C)? 
si es asi que R y que C dentro del circuito deberia considerar para calcularla?
y gracias de nuevo...adios


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2009)

Esa formula debería ser  *Xc = 1/(2 * Pi * F * C )* que es la formula para el calculo de la reactancia capacitiva:

Donde:
Xc: Reactancia capacitiva en Ω
F: Frecuencia en Hz
C: Capacidad en F (Faradios)

Por aquí tienes algo de la teoría:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=7468


----------



## bloosreine (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvis! dijo:


> Yo creo que es mas facil y economico y probable de funcionar este circuito
> Apartir del cual como se daran cuenta se pueden obtener tensiones simetricas a partir de una sola corriente en el transformador..
> 
> Un saludin!




Es factible hacer este circuito teniendo un TRAFO de 65V???? y asi obtener +-65??? o el equivalente en continua (65 X 1.4142 -0.7 = 91V)
Que diodos recomiendan? que capacitores?? teniendo en cuenta que el trafo tira 14 AMPERES!!!!

Gracias!


----------

